# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  نسخه اصلی و انگلیسی کتاب هالیدی

## mahdir

سلام به دوستان
من قصد دارم فیزیک هالیدی رو در تابستون کار کنم
کسی میدونه فیزیک هالیدی نسخه انگلیسی حالا هر ورژنی رو از کجا میشه در مشهد پیدا کرد؟
پاساژ مهتاب داره فیزیک هالیدی انگلیسی رو؟

یا اگه فروشگاه اینترنتی اگه میشناسین ممنون میشم معرفی کنین.

ممنون

----------


## Ultra

> سلام به دوستان
> من قصد دارم فیزیک هالیدی رو در تابستون کار کنم
> کسی میدونه فیزیک هالیدی نسخه انگلیسی حالا هر ورژنی رو از کجا میشه در مشهد پیدا کرد؟
> پاساژ مهتاب داره فیزیک هالیدی انگلیسی رو؟
> 
> یا اگه فروشگاه اینترنتی اگه میشناسین ممنون میشم معرفی کنین.
> 
> ممنون


سلام
انتشارات نورپردازان انگلیسی چاپ میکنه
توی پاساژ مهتاب احتمالا فروشگاه پویا داشته باشه

----------


## mahdir

> سلام
> انتشارات نورپردازان انگلیسی چاپ میکنه
> توی پاساژ مهتاب احتمالا فروشگاه پویا داشته باشه


خیلی ممنون

----------

